# El Ibex hoy



## DPbcn (6 Dic 2016)

El Ibex ataca en día festivo la resistencia de 8.800 puntos. Yo creo que no la va a romper. ¿Ustedes que opinan? Me refiero a cierre de hoy.


----------



## Mineroblanco (6 Dic 2016)

Dudoso, dudoso, pero Arcelormittal y Técnicas Reunidas están subiendo con fuerza durante los últimos días. Para ganar dinero ahora hay que tener las accoiones más alcistas, las demás o bajan o tienen muy poco margen de subida. 
Repsol se toma un descanso.


----------



## gabrielo (6 Dic 2016)

8800 en estos momentos superados esperemos que estemos encima a final de día todo indica que vamos a por la resistencia de 9200 ahí si nos la jugamos y si no podemos con ella fácilmente vayamos para abajo ,pero si se puede podrá la próxima subida pararse entre 9800 y 10450 yo que no soy ningún pitoniso hago previsión de subida de 1 mes hacia las aproximaciones de 9900 y posterior consolidación en 9200


----------



## Mineroblanco (6 Dic 2016)

Caixabank forma hoy una vela blanca muy larga, sube mucho.


----------



## sikBCN (6 Dic 2016)

Reventados los 9800 y cerca de los 9900 nos vamos a los cielos.


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (7 Dic 2016)

Veis alguna corrección antes del rally?


----------



## Ansel (7 Dic 2016)

El Ibex esta entre la zona 8500-8600 y los 9200-9300

Mientras no rompa no hay nada que hacer. 

Yo creo que va a romper por arriba.


----------



## realisto (7 Dic 2016)

Estoy de acuerdo, alcista mientras mantenga los 8600


----------



## sikBCN (7 Dic 2016)

El rally esta en marcha


----------



## Ansel (7 Dic 2016)

Pues eso espero que haya rally.

Estoy largo en 8625. jejejejejeje.


----------



## DPbcn (8 Dic 2016)

A las 14:30 horas habla Draghi, los mercados descuentan la ampliación en seis meses del programa de compra de activos. Si no se confirma puede que veamos caídas en el Ibex.


----------



## Ansel (8 Dic 2016)

Un buen dia si señor.

Los grandes valores muy fuertes, incluso Telefonica que ultimamente esta muy remolona ha tirado del carro.

Bien, acercandose a los 9200-9300 a ver si los supera y a volar.


----------



## rumbomadrid (9 Dic 2016)

a por los 9500.


----------



## Ansel (9 Dic 2016)

Seguimos en la parte de arriba del lateral.

A ver si lo rompe de una vez y a volar.


----------



## DPbcn (12 Dic 2016)

El Ibex lleva tres sesiones intentando superar la resistencia situada en 9.175 puntos, durante 2016 ha encontrado resistencia varias veces justo en esta zona. ¿Creen ustedes que lo acabará superando, o veremos otra corrección desde esta resistencia?
En el siguiente enlace pueden ver el Ibex frenado en los 9.175 puntos Chart Esp35Dec16, D1, 2016.12.12 14:48 UTC, Activtrades Plc, MetaTrader 4, Real - MetaTrader Trading Platform Screenshots
Saludos!


----------



## Mineroblanco (12 Dic 2016)

Yo creo que sí, que habrá rally de Navidad y seguirá subiendo, por ahora. Pero no aseguro nada. Lo importante es que las acciones que uno tiene sean alcistas a largo plazo, aunque el IBEX suba no van subir todas. La subida de los tipos de interés va a beneficiar a los bancos, pero perjudicará a las empresas de otros sectores que están muy endeudadas. Pero si suben los bancos, sube el IBEX.


----------



## DPbcn (13 Dic 2016)

Tenía usted razón Mineroblanco, parece que va a superar ese nivel, en este momento cotiza en 9.275 puntos.


----------



## Ansel (13 Dic 2016)

Parece que rompe...... 

Los valores mas importantes tirando del carro..... el unico que me tiene intranquilo es Bbva. que tiene una zona bastante complicada un poquito mas arriba.

Yo no cantaria victoria todavia (hay que ser un poquito precavido) pero esta ahi a las puertas.. jjejejejejeje.

A ver mañana que hace.


----------



## DPbcn (14 Dic 2016)

Ayer, el Dow Jones, el S&P 500 y el Nasdaq, marcaron un nuevo máximo histórico. Así que los tres índices más representativos de Wall Street cotizan en subida libre. El que vea agotamiento o debilidad (tal y como he podido leer fuera del foro) debería revisar la vista. 
Good Trading!


----------



## Ansel (14 Dic 2016)

Nada. Continuamos en la parte de arriba.

A ver mañana.


----------



## DPbcn (15 Dic 2016)

De momento los futuros de Wall Street cotizan planos, igual que las bolsas europeas. Habrá que esperar a la apertura estadounidense.


----------



## Ansel (15 Dic 2016)

Ibex en maximos anuales.

Venga, venga. A ver si rompe y nos vamos a los 10000.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (15 Dic 2016)

el euro hacia abajo, y Eurostoxx e Ibex hacia arriba. Receta para diciembre?


----------



## Pesado (16 Dic 2016)

Parece que se ha atascado en los 9300


----------



## DPbcn (16 Dic 2016)

Las bolsas europeas se dirigen a encadenar dos semanas consecutivas de subidas.


----------



## Ansel (16 Dic 2016)

Contado 9412

Futuros 9334.

Vamos, vamos, vamos. jejejejejeje


----------



## Ansel (20 Dic 2016)

Ibex cierra en 9405. Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........


----------



## Ansel (22 Dic 2016)

El Ibex hoy se ha tomado un respiro.

Continuo con mentalidad alcista. A ver si rompe de una vez y se va hacia la zona 10000-10300 y despues a por los 11000.


----------



## Ansel (22 Dic 2016)

Jornada de transicion en el Ibex.

Las espadas continuan en todo lo alto.

Mañana supongo que mas de lo mismo, una ligera subida o bajada.


----------



## Ansel (24 Dic 2016)

Bueno ha terminado la semana con los americanos y los ingleses practicamente en maximos, los alemanes alcistas.

El Ibex por encima de los 9300, aunque no termina de tirar.

Lunes festivo el casino no abre.


----------



## Ansel (27 Dic 2016)

Muy apagadillo el Ibex hoy.

Hoy tampoco va a ser el dia que de un hostion al alza.


----------



## Ansel (28 Dic 2016)

Bueno sigue la calma chicha.

Parece que va a ser asi toda la semana.

Mientras mantenga los 9200 todo ok.


----------



## Ansel (4 Ene 2017)

Buen dia para el Ibex.

A ver si despegamos ya de una vez...........

Primero a por los 10000-10300 y despues a por los 11000.

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ansel (4 Ene 2017)

Futuros en verde.

Todos los indices importantes estan alcistas.

Los valores mas importantes del Ibex estan todos alcistas...... Santander separandose del soporte en 4.8-4.9. Inditex muy alcista. Lo mismo que Repsol. Bbva tiene una zona complicada un poquito mas arriba.............

Tiene que tirar y tirar fuerte........ 

Si continua una subida ralentizada como hasta ahora.... podria ser debido a que hay muchas posiciones alcistas abiertas.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carvil (4 Ene 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Futuros en verde.
> 
> Todos los indices importantes estan alcistas.
> 
> ...





:fiufiu::: 8:



Salu2


----------



## Ansel (4 Ene 2017)

Hemos terminado en rojo.

Contado -0.33

Futuros -031

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssss a por los 10000 y despues a por los 11000.


----------



## Ansel (5 Ene 2017)

Lo que se perdio ayer se ha ganado hoy. Contado.

Los futuros subiendo ya casi esta igual que el contado. jejejejejeje.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERB (8 Ene 2017)

*Los fondos extranjeros se adueñan del Ibex 35*

La propiedad de acciones en la Bolsa española ha dado un vuelco radical. Los inversores foráneos ya tienen el 43,2% del mercado, récord histórico.

Norges Bank, BlackRock y Vanguard tienen intereses en casi todas las empresas del índice.

Los fondos extranjeros se adueñan del Ibex 35 | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Nefersen (8 Ene 2017)

La simple caída en el valor del euro debería producir un alza en las valoraciones denominadas en esa moneda.


----------



## Ansel (9 Ene 2017)

Futuros del Ibex a sakopako hacia el norte jojojojojo.


Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Ansel (9 Ene 2017)

Nada, otro dia que ni fu ni fa.

Continuo muy optimista. 

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Ansel (11 Ene 2017)

Todos los indices importantes en verde y el Ibex en rojo :::

Tengo dos posiciones abiertas y no las cierro 


Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Ansel (12 Ene 2017)

El Ibex ha cerrado plano.

El futuro subiendo ya esta por encima de contado

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Ansel (16 Ene 2017)

Nada lo que gana un dia lo pierde otro.

Festivo en America y se ha notado bastante.

A ver esta semana.

Yo continuo alcista no cierro posiciones.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (17 Ene 2017)

Nada, seguimos igual.

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Ansel (18 Ene 2017)

Hoy mas de lo mismo.

Mientras mantenga los 9200-9250 sin problemas.

A ver que hace mañana.


----------



## Ansel (20 Ene 2017)

La semana termina 9380.

Ya veremos la semana que viene.

Las espadas continuan en todo lo alto.

Mientras no pierda los 9200 continuo optimista, muy optimista.


----------



## Ansel (24 Ene 2017)

Otro dia bajando.

Futuro y contado, practicamente a la par.

Yo creo que no deberia bajar mucho mas y esta semana empezar el ataque a los 95xx y despues a por los 10300.

Ya veremos dijo un ciego.


----------



## Ansel (25 Ene 2017)

6200 millones el beneficio del Santander. Mejor que el año pasado.

Los futuros embalados.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (25 Ene 2017)

Ahora mismo 9544.

Espero que no haya recogida de beneficios y se mantenga o llegue a los 9600.

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ansel (25 Ene 2017)

Muy buen dia, si señor.

Mañana........

Me conformo con una subidita del 0.5%.

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mineroblanco (25 Ene 2017)

Santander está ahora muy fuerte. Ha subido hoy cerca de un 4%. Repsol, Mapfre, IAG y Telefónica también tienen una tendencia alcista clara, entre otros. Pero IAG me parece, con la volatilidad que ha tenido con el tema del Brexit, una apuesta demasiado arriesgada.


----------



## Ansel (27 Ene 2017)

Bueno pues la semana ha terminado cotizando a 9504 contado y el futuro a 9494.

Seguimos en las mismas, no termina de romper.

A ver si la semana que viene rompe y a por los 10300 jejejejeje.

Si no rompe pues entonces esperar que la zona 9300 aguante y otra vez vuelta a empezar. jajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Ansel (31 Ene 2017)

Nada,continuamos mareando la perdiz.

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Máximo Décimo Meridio (31 Ene 2017)

Y la tendencia bajista? Dónde está mi tendencia bajista que voy corto!


----------



## Mineroblanco (31 Ene 2017)

La tendencia es lateral.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ene 2017)

Tal como está EEUU y con lo que le espera a Europa este año, el IBEX tiene más peligro que una piraña en un bidet. Eso sí, algunas empresas me parece que están a buen precio si uno las quiere para largo plazo.


----------



## Ansel (1 Feb 2017)

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (1 Feb 2017)

Al final se ha desinflado.

Yo creo que los 9200-9300 deberian de aguantar e intentar de nuevo:rolleye: un ataque a los 9600.

Vamos a ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## Ansel (2 Feb 2017)

Bueno, no ha estado mal el dia.

A ver si continua mañana y la semana que viene comienza el asalto al los 9600.


----------



## Ansel (6 Feb 2017)

Nada, lo que gana un dia lo pierde otro.

Yo creo que no deberia de bajar mucho mas y los 9200-9300 parar el precio y empezar otro ataque a los 9600.

A ver que sucede mañana.


----------



## Ansel (7 Feb 2017)

El Ibex presionando y los 9200-9300 aguantaran o no aguantaran???

Thats the question.


----------



## Ansel (9 Feb 2017)

Buen dia para el ibex.

La zona 9200-9300 ha funcionado. Los futuros ayer tocaron los 9235. Y ahora parece que toca un ataque a la parte alta del canal.

Mientras no supere los 9600 con alegria no hay nada que hacer.

9438 contado.

Ahora viene el ataque de los alcistas jejejejeje.

A por los 9600 vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Titomadrid (9 Feb 2017)

El problema esta en que hay rotacion de sectores, dos o tres dias suben los bancos y bajan las utilities y dos o tres dias mas tarde lo contrario, te lo cuenta uno que tiene compradas Enagases y BBVAs en zona de soporte, no hay fuerza para que suban todas a la vez.

Por lo pronto, voy a soltar las Enagases en cuanto lleguen a la zona de linea de tendencia bajista, cosa que debi hacer con las BBVAs.

Vamos hablando hamijo.


----------



## Ansel (10 Feb 2017)

Algunas veces cuesta mas trabajo vender las acciones que comprarlas.

---------- Post added 10-feb-2017 at 19:53 ----------

Y el Ibex continua a lo suyo.

Hoy ha bajado un poquito.

A ver si la semana que viene ataca de nuevo los 9600.:rolleye:

Esperemos que sea la definitiva.:rolleye:


----------



## gabrielo (12 Feb 2017)

es buen momento de intentar superar los 9600 Inditex y Iberdrola han rebotado y los bancos europeos han perdido un 7 o 8 por ciento y han perdido soportes, que creo que van a pasar estos días rebote del sector bancario para ir a rellenar el hueco dejado y luego para abajo vamos a ver estos días Santander 5,30 popular 0,91 o sea veo 9600 o 9620 y otra vez para abajo nivel a superar y gran resistencia 9667 soporte 9216.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Feb 2017)

Y el hilo de Febrero 2017 ?....


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Feb 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y el hilo de Febrero 2017 ?....



Camisa limpia y guanete


----------



## Ansel (13 Feb 2017)

Buen dia para el Ibex.

A ver si continuamos y esta semana supera los 9600.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (14 Feb 2017)

Bueno, hoy ha subido un poquito.

El Ibex en 9500.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (15 Feb 2017)

Venga que estamos en la parte alta del lateral.

A ver que es lo que hace hoy.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

---------- Post added 15-feb-2017 at 10:02 ----------

Bien, comenzamos en verde.

A ver si no desinfla durante la sesion y nos acercamos a los 9600.


----------



## Ansel (15 Feb 2017)

Estamos a las puertas jejejejejeje.

A ver que sucede mañana y pasado....... no hay que fiarse seguimos en la parte de arriba del lateral

A ver si lo rompemos de una puñetera vez y nos vamos a los 10300

Las espadas continuan en todo lo alto.


----------



## Ansel (16 Feb 2017)

Hoy ha terminado 9554.

Seguimos en la parte de arriba.

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ansel (17 Feb 2017)

Hoy son vencimientos de futuros.

Veremos si sucede algo......

Y el cierre semanal..........

Nada, que esto no termina de romper..........


----------



## Dekalogo10 (17 Feb 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Hoy son vencimientos de futuros.
> 
> Veremos si sucede algo......
> 
> ...



Joder tio, hace tiempo que no rompe ni gaitas. 

Y no solo el Ibex, sino el Eurostoxx50. 

Yo, por un interés aparte que no viene a cuento, debería adelantarme una o dos semanas a "cuando rompa" a 9600. Me temo que en las dos próxima semanas ni romperá ni nada que se le parezca, todo lo contrario. 

Si hubiera posibilidades de que en 10 dias se pone a 9600 :8:, pues actuaría en consecuencia  pero adivinos con bola ...como que no, jajaja!.


----------



## Nudels (17 Feb 2017)

Hoy de nuevo al guano esto no repunta señores ahora mismo ibex a 9459 y cascando un 1%.............aún creéis en los 10.000.......que acontecimientos se esperan para la próxima semana que puedan influir?


----------



## Ansel (17 Feb 2017)

Asi es, esta en lateral que no rompe.

O rompe por arriba o por abajo no hay mas tutia.

Yo creo que va a ser por arriba y nos vamos a los 10300.

Aunque ahora mismo puede pasar cualquier cosa.

Veremos la semana que viene.

Vaya aburrimiento.


----------



## Ansel (20 Feb 2017)

Nada, sigue mareando la perdiz.

Los futuros han llegado a cotizar 9628 y para abajo. Nada que no puede.

Ahora mismo cotizando por encima de cierre de contado. 

Seguimos lateral y estamos en un rango de alrededor de 400 puntos desde hace bastantes semanas.

Y ahora mismo no se que hacer. Tengo dos posiciones abiertas y estoy por cerrar una de ellas y hacer caja. Y esperar a entrar de nuevo en la zona 9300.


----------



## Ansel (21 Feb 2017)

Nada, seguimos mareando la perdiz.

A ver que sucede el resto de la semana. Si no supera los 96xx entonces se iria a ver los 9200-9300.

Veremos...........


----------



## Ansel (22 Feb 2017)

Hoy hemos bajado.

Toca esperar, sigue todo igual.


----------



## xiahoudun (22 Feb 2017)

USA en maximos constantes y nosotros muriendonos por alcanzar los 9600


----------



## Ansel (23 Feb 2017)

Una sesion muy volatil. al final ha subido un poquillo, pero nada, sigue mareando la perdiz.

A ver que hace mañana. 

Muchas posibilidades que en las proximas sesiones veamos los 9200-9300.

Por cierto no quiero ni pensar hasta donde puede bajar el Ibex si el Dow se gira. Buff.


----------



## Ansel (24 Feb 2017)

Ha cerrado en 9453, contado.

Esta en tierra de nadie.

Si baja un poquito mas, espero que los 9200-9300 aguanten y ataque de nuevo los 9600.

Nada, mas de lo mismo. jajajajajajaja.


----------



## Mineroblanco (25 Feb 2017)

Ayer subieron con fuerza iag, gamesa e indra. Indra subió un 9%, demasiado, está lista para un pequeño retroceso dentro de su tendencia alcista.


----------



## Ansel (27 Feb 2017)

Hoy ha subido algo, poco pero algo ha subido.

Yo creo que no deberia bajar mucho mas y empezar (de nuevo jajajajaja) el ataque a los 96xx y destrozarlos ya de una vez y comenzar la escalada hasta los 10300.

Veremos.....................


----------



## Mineroblanco (28 Feb 2017)

Continua la subida fuerte de IAG y de DIA. Hoy ha subido con fuerza Ferrovial , veremos si sigue subiendo o no.


----------



## Ansel (1 Mar 2017)

Estamos en la parte de arriba del latreral.

Futuros en verde.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (1 Mar 2017)

Futuros en verde.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (1 Mar 2017)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.


Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Mar 2017)

¡Vela blanca larga! ¡Parece que se acabó la tendencia lateral!


----------



## Ansel (1 Mar 2017)

Muy buen dia, si señor.

Ya era hora!!!!!!!

Con un poquito que suba mañana y pasado con eso me conformo.

Afianzarse en los 9800 y venga a por los 10300 jejejejejje.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

---------- Post added 01-mar-2017 at 19:39 ----------




Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¡Vela blanca larga! ¡Parece que se acabó la tendencia lateral!



Asi es!!!!!


----------



## P.pica (1 Mar 2017)

Ahora me arrepiento de no haber comprado más :ouch:


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Mar 2017)

Cuando la tendencia es lateral, no sabes si va a ir arriba o abajo. Pero mientras el precio de la acción está por encima de la MM móvil de 50 días y la pendiente de la misma es alcista, la tendencia de medio plazo es alcista.


----------



## racional (3 Mar 2017)

No se como la gente invierte en ibex habiendo mejores opciones.


----------



## Ansel (3 Mar 2017)

Bueno, el Ibex cierra en 9800 y esperemos que comience el ataque a los 10000 y despues a los 10300 jejejejejeje.


----------



## clinadin (5 Mar 2017)

Creéis que DIA es una buena opción para un invertir? Un amigo está convencido en invertir en ella, pero yo no lo veo tan cclaro


----------



## Ansel (6 Mar 2017)

clinadin dijo:


> Creéis que DIA es una buena opción para un invertir? Un amigo está convencido en invertir en ella, pero yo no lo veo tan cclaro



No sigo valores, el unico BBVA, creo que es el mejor replica al Ibex, creo.


Toda Europa bajando y el Ibex manteniendose jejejejeje.

Venga, vamos a por los 10000 y despues a por los 10300.

Los 9600 son ahora soporte. jejejeje.


----------



## gabrielo (6 Mar 2017)

supongo que no habiendo gasolina el Ibex se apoye en 9550 antes de volver hacia arriba BBVA ,telefónica al menos necesitan un descanso y Santander no a rebasado los 2 picos creo que va a haber pequeña corrección para buscar zona de soportes que antes eran resistencias.


----------



## Ansel (6 Mar 2017)

Yo no estaria tan seguro que toque la zona 9600. Podria ser pero me parece que se va a por los 10000 y despues..............

Toda Europa ha bajado y el Ibex se ha mantenido. Ha subido muy poco pero algo ha subido. La verdad es que se ha portado muy bien para como ha sido la sesion.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (7 Mar 2017)

Nada, cierre plano.

Hay que esperar. jajajajajaja.

A ver mañana.


----------



## Mineroblanco (7 Mar 2017)

DIA es una buena inversión.


----------



## CowBebop (8 Mar 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> DIA es una buena inversión.



No la veo una mala inversión, comprándola a un precio adecuado, ha dado un paso firme hacia el futuro con su alianza con Amazon e Ing, y si consigue deshacerse de las tiendas propias que suelen estar penosamente gestionadas en pro de las franquicias puede tener bastante recorrido


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Mar 2017)

¿Qué pasó con el mítico hilo mensual del "...Habéis visto el IBEX 35?


----------



## Ansel (8 Mar 2017)

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (8 Mar 2017)

0.5% de subida contado.

Futuros subiendo ahora mismo casi un 0.7%

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

---------- Post added 08-mar-2017 at 20:26 ----------

A ver si llegamos a los 10000 a finales de semana y la semana que viene los rebasamos jejejejeje. 

Y si no???? Pues entonces esperar que los 9600 aguanten jajajajajaja.


----------



## Ansel (9 Mar 2017)

Ya estamos por encima de 8900 jejejejeje.

A la espera de Draghi.

Suben o no suben los tipos??????:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## clinadin (9 Mar 2017)

CowBebop dijo:


> No la veo una mala inversión, comprándola a un precio adecuado, ha dado un paso firme hacia el futuro con su alianza con Amazon e Ing, y si consigue deshacerse de las tiendas propias que suelen estar penosamente gestionadas en pro de las franquicias puede tener bastante recorrido



Ahora están por encima de 5€, así que las veo sobrevaloradas.


----------



## Ansel (9 Mar 2017)

No suben los tipos.

Y el Ibex practicamente en los 10000.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

---------- Post added 09-mar-2017 at 17:09 ----------

Los 10000


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ansel (9 Mar 2017)

Ha terminado la sesion con el Ibex en los 10000 

Los futuros andaran por ahi, supongo. jejejeje.

Venga, a por los 10300. jejejejeje.

Esperemos que mañana no haya recogida de beneficios y rompamos esquemas.

JAjajajajaja.

Vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Ansel (10 Mar 2017)

Ha empezado bastante bien pero al final se ha desinflado.

Ha subido un poco, muy poco pero algo ha subido.

Por arriba la zona 10200-10300 y por abajo la zona 9600.

Esperemos que rompa por arriba y se vaya derechito a los 11000. jejejejeje.


----------



## Ansel (13 Mar 2017)

Bueno, el Ibex se ha quedado mas o menos donde estaba.

A ver como terminan los futuros.


----------



## Ansel (14 Mar 2017)

Futuros en verde.

A ver como comienza el contado.


----------



## Ansel (15 Mar 2017)

Lo que perdio ayer lo ha ganado hoy.o

Venga a por los 10300.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Mineroblanco (15 Mar 2017)

Ansel: ¿crees que va a haber una corrección o que va a seguir subiendo? Opino que mientras suba el Dow Jones el IBEX va a subir pero no mucho más.


----------



## Ansel (16 Mar 2017)

Creo que le va a costar un poco superar los 10000 pero los superara.

Quizas toque antes los 9600 y despues a por los 10000-10300 y llegar a los 11000.

Yo no veo una correccion importante.

Mientras el Ibex aguante los 9600 mantengo las posiciones.


----------



## Ansel (16 Mar 2017)

Futuros lanzados!!!!!!

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

---------- Post added 16-mar-2017 at 10:12 ----------

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## comprador de afecto (16 Mar 2017)

Buena subida de la bolsa en general debido a los resultados de las elecciones holandesas.
Ahora queda Francia.


----------



## Ansel (17 Mar 2017)

El Ibex en zona 10200-10300.

Empieza la batalla!!!!!!

Por arriba los 10600 y despues los 11000

Por abajo los 10000 y despues 9600.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (17 Mar 2017)

Bueno, contado ha terminado en 10245 y los futuros por ahi andaran.

A ver que tal lo hace la semana que viene.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (17 Mar 2017)

a la mierda con el puto Ibex!. 

Estuve esperando la tira de tiempo con el lateral que hizo en los 9400, y a la que me salgo sube a 10.000...a la mierda!.


----------



## Ansel (21 Mar 2017)

Iba muy bien el ibex y al final se ha dado la vuelta y ha terminado plano.

Las espadas continuan en todo lo alto.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (22 Mar 2017)

Asia en rojo.

Europa en rojo 

America en rojo, de momento.

Y el Ibex en verde.

Esto no hay quien lo entienda. jajajajaja.


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 Mar 2017)

Indicios de ligera corrección. La tendencia alcista se debilita.


----------



## mmm (23 Mar 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Indicios de ligera corrección. La tendencia alcista se debilita.



Dónde ves la corrección? Si el IBEX está en 10300

Al menos en España no...


----------



## Ansel (29 Mar 2017)

El Ibex continua en la zona 10300

Continua la batalla. Quien ganara?????

Futuros en verde a ver como empieza el contado.

Por arriba los 10600 y despues los 11000

Por abajo los 10000 y los 9600.

Las espadas estan en todo lo alto.

Vamossssssssssssssssssssssss

---------- Post added 29-mar-2017 at 08:11 ----------

Venga, ya esta por encima de 10400 a ver como termina el dia.

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (29 Mar 2017)

El Ibex baja un 0.21% y cierra 10361.

La batalla continua. Las espadas estan en todo lo alto.


----------



## Mineroblanco (29 Mar 2017)

Arcelormittal rebota desde zona de soporte (vela martillo). Corrección pequeña en el DJ, que está en la zona de la MM de 50 días. Creo que al IBEX no le queda, por ahora, con el DJ corrigiendo, un margen importante de subida.


----------



## Ansel (31 Mar 2017)

Futuros en rojo.

A ver como abre el Ibex..........

La batalla continua...........


----------



## Ansel (3 Abr 2017)

Los futuros han comenzado en verde.

Bueno parece que el ejercito verde esta ganando la batalla y cotiza por encima de los 10400. 

A ver que sucede esta semana, creo que el ejercito rojo no ha dicho su ultima palabra....

Veremos.........


----------



## Ansel (3 Abr 2017)

Contado -0.4 

La batalla continua...........


----------



## Ansel (3 Abr 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Tenga cuidado con sus verdes, que a ud. se le ve verde, ya que el Ibex cerró diario, semanal, mensual, trimestral el Máximos... y cuando cierra en máximos, le suele gustar Rojear un poco.
> 
> Como rojee el trimestral, sus espadas se van a poner rojas.



Quizas tenga Vd. razon y empiece una correccion y mas tarde confirmacion de giro bajista.

Es algo que no me preocupa mucho, tengo en el Ibex dos posiciones abiertas en 8625 como ya he comentado en este mismo hilo. Un colchon de puntos importante para sacar una buena tajada haga lo que haga el Ibex.

Y si. Asi es, estoy verde, muy verde como mi cuenta.

Yo lo unico que pido es que tenga una tendencia definida. Me es indiferente hacia el Norte o hacia el Sur.


----------



## Ansel (6 Abr 2017)

Futuros en maximos.

Veremos como termina el dia.


----------



## Ansel (11 Abr 2017)

Bueno , el Ibex ahora mismo esta en verde, por muy poquito pero en verde.

Veremos como abre America.....

Hay que tener en cuenta, que lo que antes eran resistencias, ahora son soportes jejejejeje.


----------



## Ansel (11 Abr 2017)

Jornada muy volatil y al final ha terminado en rojo.

La batalla continua.........


----------



## Ansel (13 Abr 2017)

Me parece que esto se empieza a complicar............

Cerrado un largo con alrededor de 1700 puntos de beneficio

Ahora mismo voy con un largo y un corto.

A ver que es lo que hace.:rolleye:


----------



## Nefersen (13 Abr 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Me parece que esto se empieza a complicar............
> 
> Cerrado un largo con alrededor de 1700 puntos de beneficio
> 
> ...



Me gustaría que explicaras un poco esa metodología. ¿Cómo la llevas a cabo?

¿Compras un largo y vendes un corto al mismo tiempo, en el mismo nivel?

¿Que haces despues? Si sube, vendes el largo, pero... ¿y el corto? ¿Lo dejas ahí a espera de que la tendencia se invierta? Porque asumo que lo mismo que estás ganando con el largo lo están perdiendo con el corto -de modo latente-...


----------



## Ansel (14 Abr 2017)

No.

Una posicion esta abierta en 8625 y otra en 10310.


----------



## Ansel (19 Abr 2017)

Contado ha terminado en 10370 y los futuros ahora mismo 10326, mas o menos. Supongo que por ahi terminaran.

La batalla continua.............


----------



## Ansel (24 Abr 2017)

Futuros lanzados.

Parece que va a abrir con gap...........


----------



## jgomez90 (24 Abr 2017)

Semana peligrosa...


----------



## suncloud (24 Abr 2017)

apa, ya hemos recogido el sueldo extra de la semana. A dormir.


----------



## Ansel (24 Abr 2017)

Contado ha cerrado en 10766 y los futuros estan en 10715, supongo que cerrraran por ahi.

Ya veremos lo que hace.... no lo tengo nada claro, aunque la tendencia es superalcista.

Veremos.............


----------



## Ansel (25 Abr 2017)

Cerrado el largo que tenia con mas de 2100 puntos. 

En lo que llevamos de año, alrededor de 3800 puntos. Muy ricos.

Con el corto voy perdiendo mas de 400 ::, de momento no lo cierro.:rolleye:


----------



## Nefersen (25 Abr 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Cerrado el largo que tenia con mas de 2100 puntos.
> 
> En lo que llevamos de año, alrededor de 3800 puntos. Muy ricos.
> 
> Con el corto voy perdiendo mas de 400 ::, de momento no lo cierro.:rolleye:



¿Te arriesgarías a pillar un corto en este nivel que está ahora?

¿Qué recorrido le ves al rally?


----------



## Ansel (26 Abr 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Te arriesgarías a pillar un corto en este nivel que está ahora?
> 
> ¿Qué recorrido le ves al rally?



Yo no creo que supere los 11100-11200, de superarlos con alegria, la siguiente parada seria sobre los 11800.

Me parece que es el camino que menos posibilidades tiene, pero......

Creo que tiene mas posibilidades una correccion y despues una confirmacion de giro bajista. Ponerse corto ahora mismo????? Yo estoy corto en 10340 y no cierro,.... de momento.
No se si contesto a tu pregunta.


----------



## Ansel (28 Abr 2017)

Contado +0.3 10715

Los futuros estan en 10700 mas o menos, supongo que terminara por ahi.

Las espadas continuan en todo lo alto.


----------



## Ansel (2 May 2017)

Muy fuerte el Ibex, cerrando por encima de 10800.

Los futuros ahora mismo por encima de contado.

Veremos que sucede.

Sigo pensando que va a haber correccion, pero...............


----------



## Nefersen (2 May 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Muy fuerte el Ibex, cerrando por encima de 10800.
> 
> Los futuros ahora mismo por encima de contado.
> 
> ...



¿Una corrección hasta los 10.300?


----------



## Ansel (2 May 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Una corrección hasta los 10.300?



En teoria si, mas o menos por ahi esta el soporte mas importante. Lo que ocurre es que el precio manda y de momento de correccion, nada de nada.


----------



## Nefersen (2 May 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> En teoria si, mas o menos por ahi esta el soporte mas importante. Lo que ocurre es que el precio manda y de momento de correccion, nada de nada.



Las correcciones no avisan, y suelen empezar un un estirón de la euforia.


----------



## Ansel (2 May 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Las correcciones no avisan, y suelen empezar un un estirón de la euforia.[/QUOT
> 
> Hombre ya. Lo que ocurre es que intentar coger un techo de mercado a medio largo plazo, tiene su riesgo.


----------



## Nefersen (2 May 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Nefersen dijo:
> 
> 
> > Las correcciones no avisan, y suelen empezar un un estirón de la euforia.[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## Ansel (2 May 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Ansel dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo no estoy pensando en vender futuros, no me arriesgo. Lo que pasa es que estoy en cash, pues vendí todo (acciones) esperando una caída, y ahora no me baja y no me permite entrar en un precio razonable. Supongo que es cuestión de tener paciencia.
> ...


----------



## Mineroblanco (3 May 2017)

La tendencia alcista se debilita. Indicios de que se ha llegado a una zona de resistencia. Dojis y sombras superiores alargadas en varias acciones.


----------



## Ansel (4 May 2017)

Ibex en 10900, contado y futuro a la par.


----------



## manuflores (4 May 2017)

buenas, adjunto noticia sobre el ibex

saludos y buena jornada


----------



## Ansel (4 May 2017)

El Ibex por encima de 11000.

Muy, muy fuerte. 

Una sesion muy alcista, ha empezado a subir, subir y subir. Nada de volatilidad..... 

Muy, muy verde. Mi cuenta muy roja.:8::8:


----------



## Mineroblanco (4 May 2017)

Está muy fuerte, habrá una corrección pero por ahora no.


----------



## Nefersen (4 May 2017)

Yo creo que esto se va a los 11.200, y ahí tropieza, para bajar de nuevo a los 10.800. 

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Bank Account Blues. (4 May 2017)

Contando dividendo el Ibex está en su máximo histórico. Hay nubarrones políticos en el cielo, el petróleo desplomándose y la economía sigue sin calentarse pero o hay cisne negro o a este rally aun le queda algo de recorrido.


----------



## Marqués de la Ensenada_borrado (5 May 2017)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> ¿ Habrá fiesta el lunes si gana Macron ?
> 
> ¿ O está to descontao ?
> 
> ...



Yo lo veo descontado, tras la primera vuelta ya hubo el subidón importante. Creo que la siguiente subida buena se dará si Rajao saca adelante los presupuestos, si lo logra casi seguro tendremos gobierno hasta el año que viene y obra pública; eso y sumado a datos del paro buenos al menos hasta el final de la temporada de verano deberían hacer que no hubiera grandes caídas sino más bien ligera alza más o menos constante hasta octubre o así. 

Dicho esto, con lo gafe que soy en julio seguro que tenemos crack bursátil ::


----------



## Ansel (5 May 2017)

El Ibex lanzado...........

Muy, muy fuerte.


----------



## Ansel (6 May 2017)

Contado 11135 y los futuros en casi 11200.

Si los supera la siguiente parada estaria en 11800.

La batalla estaria entre los 11800 y los 12200 mas o menos. Maximos 2009 y 2015. 

Por abajo la zona 10700-10800 y despues los alrededores de los 10300.

De momento los verdes han ganado todas las batallas, todas. Llevan meses ganando. 

Las espadas estan en todo lo alto, pero en todo lo alto. jejejejeje.


----------



## Nefersen (6 May 2017)

Yo pienso que el lunes empieza a desinflarse. Precisamente por Macrón.

Compra el rumor, vende la noticia.


----------



## Lovecraf (7 May 2017)

Yo pienso que mañana hay subida importante


----------



## Ansel (8 May 2017)

De momento todo en rojo. Bordeando los 11100.

Las espadas continuan en todo lo alto.

Superara los 11200 para atacar los 11800????

O por el contrario, se ira a los 10700-10800????

La batalla continua..........


----------



## Nefersen (8 May 2017)

Os lo dije y me autocito:



> Yo pienso que el lunes empieza a desinflarse. Precisamente por Macrón.
> 
> *Compra el rumor, vende la noticia.*


----------



## Ansel (9 May 2017)

Ha aumentado bastante la volatilidad................

Continua la batalla..............


----------



## Ansel (9 May 2017)

Toda Europa sube.

El Ibex baja........

Pues vale..........


----------



## Ansel (10 May 2017)

Futuros en rojo casi 0,5....

Veremos como empieza el contado.

Continua la batalla.


----------



## Mineroblanco (11 May 2017)

Hoy corrige. Supongo que la corrección será pequeña. 
Por cierto, la compra y venta de futuros sobre el Ibex y sobre acciones son apuestas muy peligrosas. Puedes creer que el Ibex va a subir o a bajar, y acertar, pero no sabes cuándo va a ocurrir.
Yo nunca haría ese tipo de apuestas. Si compro una acción y baja mucho, vendo si llega al stop-loss mental que he puesto, pero vender a un precio aceptable un futuro en el que te has equivocado del todo no es nada facil, tienen mucha menos liquidez que las acciones.


----------



## Ansel (11 May 2017)

El ibex ha tocado la zona 10800 y para arriba.

Supongo que los futuros acabaran por ahi, mas o menos.

He cerrado el corto con unos 500 puntos de perdida.::::

Bueno, el precio de momento ha parado donde tenia que parar, mas o menos. Veremos si lo vuelve a intentar o por el contrario se va a ver los 11100-11200.

Esto de momento, sigue alcista.


----------



## Nefersen (11 May 2017)

10600 y volverá a 11.200.


----------



## Ansel (12 May 2017)

Ibex acercandose a 10900, a ver que tal lo hace.


----------



## dlombardia (12 May 2017)

¡Ay! Mis Arcelores....qué ostión, qué ostión...


----------



## Ansel (16 May 2017)

Bueno, a ver que hace, contado acercandose a los 11000, los futuros un pelin mas abajo.

De momento en tierra de nadie.

---------- Post added 16-may-2017 at 09:54 ----------

Ah!! por cierto 

La batalla continua jajajajajajajajajajaja.


----------



## Mineroblanco (17 May 2017)

Ha llegado la corrección. Después de la corrección, será una oportunidad para comprar


----------



## Ansel (17 May 2017)

El Ibex ha cerrado por debajo de 10800, supongo que los futuros cerraran por debajo del contado, alrededor de 10750 mas o menos.

Bueno vamos a ver que pasa, las espadas continuan en todo lo alto.


----------



## Ansel (18 May 2017)

Buff, vaya hostion que lleva.

Por debajo de 10600.

Veremos como abre America.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Buff, vaya hostion que lleva.
> 
> Por debajo de 10600.
> 
> Veremos como abre America.



Y a que viene todo esto ahora ? Por Trump ¿?¿?


----------



## Ansel (18 May 2017)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y a que viene todo esto ahora ? Por Trump ¿?¿?



Pondran una excusa, un motivo..... Trump, los rusos, o vete tu a saber.


----------



## HARLEY66 (18 May 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Pondran una excusa, un motivo..... Trump, los rusos, o vete tu a saber.



Pues se está poniendo apetecible para entrar...
SAN palmaba hace un momento casi un 5


----------



## Ansel (18 May 2017)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Pues se está poniendo apetecible para entrar...
> SAN palmaba hace un momento casi un 5



A ver donde lo paran.

Entre contado y futuros hay unos 30 puntos de diferencia ahora mismo. Mañana vencimientos.


----------



## Gonzalor (18 May 2017)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Y a que viene todo esto ahora ? Por Trump ¿?¿?



Se podría decir que la peña se está dando cuenta de que Trump es un petardo y sus promesas son prácticamente imposibles de cumplir. A buenas horas...
Pero vamos, la realidad es que TOCABA corrección porque los que manejan el cotarro ya han ganado bastante y quieren hacer caja. Ya volverán a entrar cuando haya bajado lo suficiente. 
Si la bolsa fuera lógica y fácil de predecir seríamos todos millonarios.


----------



## Ansel (18 May 2017)

Ha terminado en 10684.

Por arriba, 10800 - 11000 - 11200

Yo creo que en uno de esos puntos parara y se ira a ver los alrededores de los 10300.

Vamos a ver que pasa.............


----------



## Ansel (19 May 2017)

Toca los 10800 a ver que tal lo hace...............


----------



## Ansel (19 May 2017)

10835 ha terminado el Ibex.

No se si influira en el Ibex lo del Psoe. No se..........

Ya veremos el lunes....... si aguantan los 10800 y nos vamos a los 11000 o,por el contrario empezamos la bajada hasta los alrededores de los 10300.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (19 May 2017)

a los 11.000 dice... 

lo peor es que se resentirá hasta el Eurostoxx


----------



## Ansel (22 May 2017)

Bueno, parece que los 10800 aguantan bastante bien.

Vamos a ver como termina...........


----------



## suncloud (22 May 2017)

llegan los gusanos con la artilleria. Tururururururru.


----------



## Ansel (22 May 2017)

Contado termina 10793 y los futuros un pelin mas abajo.
De momento, no ha cambiado nada. 

La batalla continua, jejejejejeje.


----------



## Ansel (23 May 2017)

El Ibex practicamente en los 10900

Buen momento para intentar unos cortos jejejejejejeje.


----------



## Ansel (23 May 2017)

El Ibex termina en 10916.

Sigue alcista, alcista.

Aunque creo que va a durar poco. Menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.

Veremossssss


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 May 2017)

La tendencia a corto plazo es alcista. En cuanto baja el IBEX unos pocos días, entra el dinero en masa y vuelve a subir.


----------



## Ansel (23 May 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> La tendencia a corto plazo es alcista. En cuanto baja el IBEX unos pocos días, entra el dinero en masa y vuelve a subir.



Si, estoy de acuerdo.

Pero no creo que supere los 11200.

Muchas posibiliades de entrar en un lateral y que rompa por abajo, creo.


----------



## Ansel (25 May 2017)

A las puertas de los 11000 jejejejeje.


----------



## Ansel (25 May 2017)

Contado termina en 10937 y los futuros estan mas o menos 10890......

Sube, baja, 

baja, sube...

Aumento de volatilidad.......

A ver mañana....

Continua la batalla.


----------



## Ansel (26 May 2017)

Jornada bastante volatil.

Parecia que los rojos iban a arrasar y al final los verdes han espabilado en los 10800, para subir hasta los 10900.

0.3% de bajada.

Esto sigue alcista.

La batalla continua.


----------



## Ansel (29 May 2017)

Nada, con los 10900 no puede, los toca y otra vez para abajo.

Dia tranquilito con muy poco volumen, supongo que influye que hoy no juega America.

Vamos a ver que hace mañana

La batalla continua.........


----------



## Nefersen (29 May 2017)

Cansancio alcista. Necesita bajar para tomar fuerzas.


----------



## Ansel (30 May 2017)

Mas de los mismo.

Al contado los 10900 se le resisten, hoy ha tocado varias veces y nada.

EL futuro ahora mismo en 10820 mas o menos.

La batalla continua, las espadas estan en todo lo alto.


----------



## Ansel (31 May 2017)

Vaya dia........

Parecia que los verdes iban a salirse con la suya y al final, nada de nada.

Ha terminado plano.

La volatilidad no presagia nada bueno. Para los largos, claro. jejejejeje.


----------



## Nefersen (31 May 2017)

Cansancio alcista. Necesita bajar para tomar fuerzas.


----------



## Ansel (31 May 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cansancio alcista. Necesita bajar para tomar fuerzas.



Bajar. Hasta donde???????


----------



## Gonzalor (31 May 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Cansancio alcista. Necesita bajar para tomar fuerzas.



A ver si lo hace en junio, que tengo que hacer la compra semestral de ING y lo veo todo caro.


----------



## Nefersen (31 May 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Bajar. Hasta donde???????



10.300. Si lo perfora, 9600.


----------



## Alas (31 May 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> 10.300. Si lo perfora, 9600.



Creo que si perdiera los 10.300 no pararía hasta 8.300.


----------



## Ansel (31 May 2017)

Alas dijo:


> Creo que si perdiera los 10.300 no pararía hasta 8.300.



Pues yo creo que si cambia la tendencia..... La batalla de las batallas estaria donde empezo todo. En los 7200. jejejejejeje.


----------



## suncloud (31 May 2017)

Hasta los 5000 queda trecho.


----------



## Ansel (31 May 2017)

A ver.

Quien sube la apuesta?????? jajajajajajajaja


----------



## Nefersen (31 May 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Pues yo creo que si cambia la tendencia..... La batalla de las batallas estaria donde empezo todo. En los 7200. jejejejejeje.



Yo no creo que cambie la tendencia, sino que necesita un paso atrás para coger impulso. Necesita confirmar los niveles que superó al calor de las elecciones francesas y americanas, por pura euforia y contagio. Por eso necesita formar un nuevo suelo sólido, antes de romper el nuevo techo de los 10.900.


----------



## Ansel (2 Jun 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> Yo no creo que cambie la tendencia, sino que necesita un paso atrás para coger impulso. Necesita confirmar los niveles que superó al calor de las elecciones francesas y americanas, por pura euforia y contagio. Por eso necesita formar un nuevo suelo sólido, antes de romper el nuevo techo de los 10.900.



Yo creo que se esta formando un techo a medio, largo plazo. A mi entender, hay muchas posibilidades de entrar en un lateral y que rompa por abajo.

---------- Post added 02-jun-2017 at 12:43 ----------

Hoy el Ibex testeando los 11000.

Veremos que hace America. Esta en la parte de arriba del lateral...............


----------



## Ansel (2 Jun 2017)

Cuando parecia que los verdes iban a salirse con la suya y empezar el ataque a los 11200. los rojos han sacado la artilleria............ nada 0.2% de subida. 

En los 10900 seguimos.

La batalla continua. Las espadas estan en todo lo alto.


----------



## Ansel (5 Jun 2017)

0.2% de bajada el contado.

Los futuros en verde. 

Bueno, a ver que pasa.

Continua la batalla.


----------



## Ansel (6 Jun 2017)

Continuamos con la volatilidad para al final terminar plano.

Seguimos igual.

Continua la batalla.


----------



## Ansel (8 Jun 2017)

0.7% de subida. 

Continua la volatilidad.

Nada, sigue todo igual. A ver quien gana.


----------



## Ansel (9 Jun 2017)

0.23% de subida. Nada todo sigue igual.

Mientras no supere los 11200 no hay nada que hacer.

Y America que parece que va a caer y nada que no cae.

Bueno, yo sigo con mis cortos.

Veremos la semana que viene.


----------



## Ansel (12 Jun 2017)

Futuros en rojo de momento.

A ver como empieza la semana. No creo que supere los 11200.


----------



## Ansel (12 Jun 2017)

1.24% de bajada.

Los futuros ahora mismo estan mas de 100 puntos por debajo del contado.

Este viernes vencimientos.


----------



## Ansel (16 Jun 2017)

Termina la semana y seguimos lateral.

Yo creo que va a romper por abajo (donde nos encontramos) y se ira a ver los 10300.
Continua la batalla. Quien ganara?????
Yo apuesto por el rojo. jejejeje.
Vamos a ver que pasa la semana que viene.


----------



## Ansel (19 Jun 2017)

Los futuros vienen verdecitos.

A ver que hace hoy, parece que hoy ganan los verdes, veremos..........


----------



## Ansel (20 Jun 2017)

Futuros en verde. 

A ver como abre contado.....

---------- Post added 20-jun-2017 at 08:04 ----------

Comienza en verde.


----------



## Ansel (21 Jun 2017)

Parecia que los rojos se podian salir con la suya y al final, los verdes han recuperado. Parece que de momento continuamos laterales.

De momento futuros y contado en rojo.

A ver como termina.......


----------



## Ansel (22 Jun 2017)

Contado termina en 10709 y los futuros en 10621.

Seguimos en la parte de abajo.

Creo que el lado rojo tiene mas posibilidades, pero......


----------



## Ansel (26 Jun 2017)

A ver que tal empieza la semana.

Ahora mismo, futuros en verde.


----------



## Ansel (28 Jun 2017)

Ahora mismo los futuros vienen rojitos jejejejejeje.

A ver como abren mañana..... aguanta y seguimos en el lateral?????

O nos vamos a ver la zona 10300?????


----------



## Ansel (28 Jun 2017)

Parecia a primera hora que podia romper y al final nada. Se ha recuperado y ha terminado en 10700, contado.
Los futuros 10654 ahora mismo, supongo que terminada parecido.

Seguimos mas o menos igual.


----------



## Ansel (29 Jun 2017)

1.6% de bajada. cerrado en 10530 contado´

Los futuros casi un 2% abajo, veremos como cierra.

Parece que los rojos ganan jejejejeje.

A ver mañana que hace..........


----------



## Freedomfighter (29 Jun 2017)

Hoy ha sido un día convulso ¿no?

una buena bajada de las bolsas, una buena subida del euro con respecto al dólar, y una subida apreciable de la prima de riesgo y el brent ienso:


----------



## Ansel (30 Jun 2017)

Futuros comienzan en verde........

mmmmm veremos............


----------



## Dekalogo10 (30 Jun 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Contado termina en 10709 y los futuros en 10621.
> 
> Seguimos en la parte de abajo.
> 
> Creo que el lado rojo tiene mas posibilidades, pero......



pues ya puedes ir atando cortos hasta agosto. Que eso no va a ser nada comparado con lo venga después.

Porque será en Octubre


----------



## Ansel (30 Jun 2017)

Bueno, otro dia rojo, 10444 contado y los futuros ahora mismo estan a la par, supongo que terminaran mas o menos igual.

El ejercito rojo, de momento, esta ganando la batalla, jejejejejejeje.


----------



## Mineroblanco (30 Jun 2017)

El IBEX está caro, ha subido desde Enero, y está corrigiendo. Hay muy pocas empresas baratas en el IBEX y ninguna que esté barata y sea a la vez alcista. Cuando termine la corrección será una oportunidad de compra, con objetivo en el precio anterior a la corrección.


----------



## gabrielo (1 Jul 2017)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> El IBEX está caro, ha subido desde Enero, y está corrigiendo. Hay muy pocas empresas baratas en el IBEX y ninguna que esté barata y sea a la vez alcista. Cuando termine la corrección será una oportunidad de compra, con objetivo en el precio anterior a la corrección.



yo creo que va a parar la corrección antes de los 10300 los bancos y las acereras están estos días fuertes y muchas ya han hecho doble suelo y empiezan a subir y por otra parte Inditex y telefónica y otros valores se acercan a soportes claves.


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Jul 2017)

Ahora el Ibex está bajando con fuerza, cuidado, hay acciones que han bajado un 10% en pocos días y que pueden bajar más.


----------



## Ansel (3 Jul 2017)

Futuros comienzan en verde.............

Creo que va a a terminar todo rojo...........


----------



## Ansel (3 Jul 2017)

Joder con mi profecia, jajajajajaja.


----------



## Ansel (4 Jul 2017)

Ya han salido los datos de ampliacion de capital del Santander. A 4.85 mas los derechos.

A los que estamos cortos, esto nos viene de maravilla. jejejejejeje.


----------



## Ansel (10 Jul 2017)

Vamos a ver que tal empieza la semana.............
Contado esta en 10488 y futuros 10520
A corto plazo, soporte en 10400 y resistencia 10600 mas o menos jejejeje

Los cfd vienen fuertes mas de 60 puntos ahora mismo.

Parece que va a tantear los 10600.......


----------



## Mineroblanco (12 Jul 2017)

El IBEX sigue bajando y mientras no cambie la tendencia, mejor no comprar acciones del IBEX.


----------



## Ansel (12 Jul 2017)

Ibex termina en 10560 los futuros ahora mismo estan un pelin por encima, supongo que terminara mas o menos asi.

No creo que pueda con los 10600

Vamos a ver que pasa mañana........


----------



## Dekalogo10 (12 Jul 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Ibex termina en 10560 los futuros ahora mismo estan un pelin por encima, supongo que terminara mas o menos asi.
> 
> No creo que pueda con los 10600
> 
> Vamos a ver que pasa mañana........



Como veis el Eurostoxx50 de aqui a un mes vista?


----------



## Ansel (13 Jul 2017)

No sigo el eurostoxx. Lo siento.




Ibex ha superado la resisitencia.
Ultimamente no doy ni una. jajajajajajaja.

Ahora viene el dilema. Ciierro los cortos con mas de 300 puntos de beneficio o mantengo las posiciones?????
A ver como cierra America..............


----------



## Ansel (9 Ago 2017)

El Ibex en las ultimas semanas moviendose en un rango de 300-400 puntos. Ha tocado varias veces la zona 10300-10400 y nada los verdes han aguantado bien...... 
Futuros ahora mismo unos 65 puntos en rojo.

Seguimos mareando la perdiz. A ver si se decide de una vez jejejejejeje


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ago 2017)

¿ Como veís los 3000 ?...Ahhh no espera...


----------



## Ansel (11 Ago 2017)

Bueno, el contado termina 10282 y los futuros por ahi andan, supongo que terminaran por ahi.

De momento el Ibex no ha roto nada, esta dentro del rango.
Veremos que pasa la semana que viene, las espadas estan en todo lo alto pero en todo lo alto. jejejejejejeje.


----------



## Ansel (21 Ago 2017)

Creo que el Ibex deberia de tocar los 10560-10600 durante la semana. De superarlos se iria a la zona 10750.

Ya veremos lo que hace...........


----------



## paulistano (21 Ago 2017)

Ansel dijo:


> Creo que el Ibex deberia de tocar los 10560-10600 durante la semana. De superarlos se iria a la zona 10750.
> 
> Ya veremos lo que hace...........



Eso sería lo lógico.

Pero como aquí no hay lógica igual le da por bajar y el jueves vemos los 9.XXX::


----------



## terraenxebre (22 Ago 2017)

Muy buenas....entrando con todo lo gordo en TEF.

Me tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## Ansel (22 Ago 2017)

Ibex, termina en los 10409 y los futuros ahora mismo un pelin por encima......

Vamos a ver mañana, creo que verde, pero............


----------



## Ansel (23 Ago 2017)

En los 10335 ha terminado el Ibex. Contado.

Esta en zona de soporte, o los 102xx aguantan o se va a los 10000. Por arriba los 10550-10600.


----------



## terraenxebre (24 Ago 2017)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Yo la veo bajista.
> 
> Cuida todo lo gordo.



Antes de final de año tira para arriba...

Los cortos han casi desaparecido y el papel ya ha salido....
Toca irse a los 9.99

En dic entregan parte de otro dividendo...despues de eso...descenso al infierno


----------



## Ansel (24 Ago 2017)

Los cfds ahora mismo estan planos.

Vamos a ver lo que pasa, empieza la batalla!!!!!


----------



## Ansel (24 Ago 2017)

Los verdes estaban empujando bastante y al ultima hora, los rojos han sacado la artilleria.... ha terminado verde de casualidad.

Continua la batalla......


----------



## Ansel (11 Oct 2017)

Bueno, han pasado las semanas y todo mas o menos igual, y mira que han pasado cosas.

Hasta hoy.

Contado ha terminado en 10142 y los futuros en 10315. Han subido como la espuma a partir de las 6 de la tarde.

Los cfd ahora mismo subiendo a tope mas de 150 puntos.

Supongo que mañana habra gap al alza y para arriba.


----------



## Coinbase (11 Oct 2017)

Los futuros del Ibex están en +2%, este miércoles fiesta


----------



## Ansel (18 Oct 2017)

El Ibex sigue mareando la perdiz.

Lo que gana un dia lo pierde otro y viceversa. Se mueve en un rango muy pequeño.... veremos por donde rompe.


----------



## Ansel (6 Nov 2017)

Nada, el Ibex que no sube.

Una vez roto el lateral, parecia que podia tener un tiron al alza, pero de momento nada de nada. 

Aqui lo unico que sube a sakopako es el Bitcoin.


----------



## Pesado (6 Nov 2017)

Pegó una bajada el día de la DUI en Cat, subió un poco y ya ha perdido lo subido...


----------



## Ansel (16 Nov 2017)

Bueno a ver si esto empieza a subir de una vez.

Ibex toca los 98xx y para arriba. Zona 10600 aproximadamente.


----------



## Ansel (1 Dic 2017)

Nada, ha tocado varias veces los 10200-10300 y no ha podido con ellos.

Toca bajada, proxima parada los 9800-9850


----------



## sarkweber (14 Dic 2017)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Muy buenas....entrando con todo lo gordo en TEF.
> 
> Me tiene muy buena pinta.



Menuda sangria en tef ::


----------



## Nefersen (14 Dic 2017)

Esto va a estar mareando la perdíz hasta que acabe el año. En Enero - Febrero bajonazo a los 9600. Y luego recuperación lenta hasta volver a este nivel de los 10.300.


----------



## Ansel (26 Dic 2017)

Seguimos igual.

Esto no se mueve. 

Ahora mismo en soporte, a ver si aguanta.


De no ser asi, seria la siguiente parada 9800-9850


----------



## Ansel (8 Ene 2018)

Los cfd suben ahora unos 70 puntos.

Parece que por fin tira.....


----------



## creative (8 Ene 2018)

El movimiento chicharril de estos primero dias hace pensar que el ibex va a tocar los 12.000 y con mal año de telefonica e inditex.


----------



## Ansel (8 Ene 2018)

Nada, parecia que podia tirar y al final nada de nada.

Contado 10398
Futuros 10369

No ha roto nada, seguimos dentro del rango.


----------



## Ansel (23 Ene 2018)

Poco a poco va subiendo.

Ahora mismo los futuros suben unos 60 puntos.

Vamos a ver que hace, nos acercamos a zona peligrosa.


----------



## Ansel (5 Feb 2018)

Buff, como va esto.

Cfds bajando mas de 100 puntos.

A ver los futuros.....


----------



## Ansel (6 Feb 2018)

Vaya hostion de America.

Los futuros han terminado en 9992 y los cfds están en los 9700 ahora mismo.

A ver como es el gap de mañana....


----------



## Ansel (6 Feb 2018)

Cfds bajando unos 450 puntos. Estan en los 9600 aproximadamente.

El hostion de los futuromva a ser de campeonato.

A ver como abre......

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 09:03 ----------

Futuros en 9700


----------



## Ansel (8 Feb 2018)

Los futuros han comenzado en rojo.

Creo que se va a girar y en unos días tocara los 10200.


----------



## aventurero artritico (8 Feb 2018)

a por los 9500


----------



## Ansel (9 Feb 2018)

Futuros en 9600

Deberia de frenar la bajada y tirar hacia el Norte.

Si los 9600 no aguantan, entonces chungocubata.


----------



## Ansel (9 Feb 2018)

Contado cierra en 9639

Parecia que los 9600 aguantarían y al final nada de nada

los futuros los han destrozado ahora mismo 9520 veremos como cierra.....

pinta, chungo, chungo, chungo.


----------



## Ansel (12 Feb 2018)

Subiendo mas de 120 puntos ahora mismo......


----------



## Ansel (21 Ago 2018)

Pasan los meses y seguimos igual...…..

A las puertas de los 9600, a la primera no creo que los superen, pero lo harán y a por los 9800 jejejeje.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Ago 2018)

Ansel dijo:


> Pasan los meses y seguimos igual...…..
> 
> A las puertas de los 9600, a la primera no creo que los superen, pero lo harán y a por los 9800 jejejeje.



En un par de horas abren los mercados USA, de sus primeras dos horas de negociación dependerá el cierre de Europa. Como casi siempre,


----------



## Ansel (4 Sep 2018)

Nada no pudo ser, creía que superaría los 9600 y después a por los 9800 y después los 10000..... completamente erróneo, para desgracia mia.::


Ahora estamos en la parte baja del lateral, yo no creo que lo rompa, creo que va a aguantar y a por los 9600 de nuevo.

El contado y los futuros han recuperado al final de la sesión y ahora mismo los cfds en verde, ya veremos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (4 Sep 2018)

El Ibex está lateral. Cuando la tendencia de una acción es lateral, se debe comprar cuando comienza una subida y vender en la resistencia.


----------



## Ansel (25 Oct 2018)

Los futuros han empezado en rojo.


La zona 8500-8600 no va a ser tan fácil romperla, a la primera ni de coña.


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Oct 2018)

¿Quién se ha llevado mi guano?


----------



## Ansel (26 Oct 2018)

Cfds ahora mismo bajando mas de 120 puntos...

A ver como abren los futuros...………...

---------- Post added 26-oct-2018 at 07:02 ----------

Futuros abren en rojo, un 1.3%.


----------



## jhosan (1 Dic 2018)

Estrategia de trading con el indicador Atlas en el ibex 35

Ibex 35, estrategia con el Atlas - YouTube


----------



## Ansel (11 Dic 2018)

A la segunda tampoco rompe la zona de los 8600. 


De momento aguanta, de momento.

Si no supera la zona 9200 9300, el Ibex no tiene nada que hacer.


Muchas posibilidades de entrar en un lateral 8500-8600 9200-9300, veremos lo que pasa……………… 



Mi apuesta es que ganan los rojos.


----------



## Ansel (20 Dic 2018)

Ya esta ahi otra vez, dando cera al soporte.

Aguantara o no aguantara??????

Empieza la batalla……….


----------



## AdrianL (20 Dic 2018)

Si se rompe hoy esa resistencia iré a por mi paraguas de guano directamente.


Están todos los índices que dan miedo.


----------



## Ansel (20 Dic 2018)

AdrianL dijo:


> Si se rompe hoy esa resistencia iré a por mi paraguas de guano directamente.
> 
> 
> Están todos los índices que dan miedo.




8500-8600 9200-9300 la batalla de las batallas.


----------



## Ansel (21 Dic 2018)

En 8510 terminaron los futuros y 8596 el contado. Ahora los cfds en rojo…..

A ver que pasa,
las espadas estan en todo lo alto.....

Yo creo que aguantara, pero ….


----------



## Corcho (21 Dic 2018)

Pero cuando se va a ir al guano? es como si luchase por ello, pero todo el mundo está con que viene le rally navideño...


----------



## Mineroblanco (21 Dic 2018)

Los banqueros compran masivamente acciones de Inditex. Hoy ha habido un volumen altísimo. Compras masivas a un nivel bajo de precios=acumulación de acciones por parte de los grandes inversores, principalmente de los principales dueños, los banqueros y los fondos de inversión que ellos administran.


----------



## un pringao (22 Dic 2018)

Los billetes de 500 euros que atascaron inodoros suizos ya tienen dueño | Mi dinero | Cinco Días

El personal de una cafetería y dos restaurantes encontraron en mayo y junio del año pasado más de 95.000 euros en billetes de alta denominación después de que los propietarios de los fondos intentaran deshacerse del efectivo en los inodoros. Los trabajadores podrán solicitar quedarse con el dinero después de que los fiscales cierren el caso, confirmó un portavoz de la Fiscalía de Ginebra.


----------



## Ansel (27 Dic 2018)

Bueno pues parece que viene con gap al alza.


A ver que pasa, después de la mega subida de America.


----------



## julitro (27 Dic 2018)

AdrianL dijo:


> Si se rompe hoy esa resistencia iré a por mi paraguas de guano directamente.
> 
> 
> Están todos los índices que dan miedo.



Ya cogiste el paraguas?


----------



## aventurero artritico (27 Dic 2018)

a 7000 nos vamos


----------



## Ansel (29 Ene 2019)

Nada el Ibex cuando se acerca a los 9200 se frena.

Bajan bancos, suben energéticas, esto me suena.

De momento no hay cambio de tendencia, sigue bajista.


----------



## Ansel (8 May 2019)

Hoy habla Draghi y el Ibex en soporte.


----------



## Ansel (6 Ago 2019)

El Ibex se acerca a los 8600-8500 y creo que aguantara para irse hasta los 9200.


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ago 2019)

Ansel dijo:


> El Ibex se acerca a los 8600-8500 y creo que aguantara para irse hasta los 9200.



Yo he comprado alguna cosilla que me ha parecido a buen precio, con muchas reservas porque ¡ESTO ES ESPAÑA! y cualquiera se fía.


----------



## Ansel (16 Ago 2019)

El Ibex cierra en 8670.

Los futuros están un poco mas abajo supongo que cerrar mas o menos por ahi.

Mis largos ya estan en verde jjjejejej.

A por los 9200


----------



## Mineroblanco (18 Ago 2019)

Apuesto a que la zona de 8400 en el Ibex funcionará como soporte. Por ahora de la zona de 8500-8400 el Ibex no va a bajar. Y se producirá un cambio de la tendencia a medio plazo, si mejoran las relaciones comerciales entre USA y China.


----------



## Ansel (19 Sep 2019)

El Ibex por encima de los 9100..... yo creo que superara la resistencia y a por los 9600.

No cierro ni un largo.


Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (1 Oct 2019)

Contado en los 9300...……………...

Vamosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ansel (2 Oct 2019)

Dos dias muy malos, el Ibex ha perdido 400 puntos en dos sesiones.

Los futuros por debajo de 8900.

Ahora viene el dilema.........


----------



## Ansel (9 Mar 2020)

El ibex bajando ahora mismo mas de 500 puntos.

America mas de 1100 puntos.

Esto no es el virus de los cojones, es algo mas.


----------



## PACOVID-19 (9 Mar 2020)

Se viene, se vieneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ridge (9 Mar 2020)

Lo auparon durante una horita despues de la apertura a ver si pueden mantenerlo.La presion bajista es enorme


----------



## Ansel (10 Mar 2020)

Los futuros americanos subiendo mas de 700 puntos.

Ibex cfds subiendo también, parece que habrá rebote, vamos a ver que pasa.....


----------



## Ansel (13 Mar 2020)

Futuros americanos y europeos en verde.

Ya veremos, cualquiera se fia.


----------



## Cormac (13 Mar 2020)

Rebote del gato muerto o estas fluctuaciones las vamos a ver a diario?


----------



## element (13 Mar 2020)

He vendido el 60% de lo que tengo hace media hora palmando bastante pasta (me metí el viernes pasado creyendo que el coronavirus era un bluff y que las caídas de la semana pasada daban buenas oportunidades) .

He salido aprovechando el rebote y perdiendo bastante porque me temo que el lunes puede ser de guano. 

Justo ahora veo que lo he hecho justo a tiempo...


----------



## Me_opongo (13 Mar 2020)

Increíble el bombardeo en los medios con el PUTIBEX35.
Que compré todo dios a saco, para verse el lunes más rojo que el coletas y vendiéndo todo con catastróficas pérdidas.
Vergonzoso. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cormac (13 Mar 2020)

element dijo:


> He vendido el 60% de lo que tengo hace media hora palmando bastante pasta (me metí el viernes pasado creyendo que el coronavirus era un bluff y que las caídas de la semana pasada daban buenas oportunidades) .
> 
> He salido aprovechando el rebote y perdiendo bastante porque me temo que el lunes puede ser de guano.
> 
> Justo ahora veo que lo he hecho justo a tiempo...



Menos mal que cierran pronto, porque lleva ritmo de cerrar en negativo.


----------



## dicturpin (13 Mar 2020)

tengo 8000€ red electrica desde el año de la polka y no se si vender o...


----------



## Ansel (14 May 2020)

Varias semanas de lateral y ahi seguimos...... 

Ahora mismo esta en la parte de abajo, creo que seguiremos igual, nada de romper y nos vamos a los 7000.

Cfds en rojo.
Futuros americanos en rojo.

A ver que pasa, hoy es dia de batalla.


----------



## Ansel (3 Jun 2020)

Bueno, pues ahora parece que si.

Roto el lateral hace unos días y cerrado el gap de hace unos meses..... 

Ibex cfds en verde y futuros americanos en verde.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Jun 2020)

Ansel dijo:


> Bueno, pues ahora parece que si.
> 
> Roto el lateral hace unos días y cerrado el gap de hace unos meses.....
> 
> Ibex cfds en verde y futuros americanos en verde.



Los 8000 se romperán en breve


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Los 8000 se romperán en breve



Es troleo o lo dices en serio?


----------



## Toleandro Magno (3 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es troleo o lo dices en serio?



No, no es troleo. Por estructura objetivo 8015. Pero no tiene porqué, como todo.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Jun 2020)

Toleandro Magno dijo:


> No, no es troleo. Por estructura objetivo 8015. Pero no tiene porqué, como todo.



La verdad es que al ritmo que lleva desde luego...... veremos


----------



## hdezgon (3 Jun 2020)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Es troleo o lo dices en serio?



Pero tu estas viendo la tendencia alcista? Es absurda? Si, pero es bestial.

En todo caso, voy a salir de la mayoria de valores esta semana, no me gusta absolutamente nada el panorama.


----------



## HARLEY66 (3 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Pero tu estas viendo la tendencia alcista? Es absurda? Si, pero es bestial.
> 
> En todo caso, voy a salir de la mayoria de valores esta semana, no me gusta absolutamente nada el panorama.



si vemos que antes del coronacrak estábamos a más de 9000, tampoco es tan raro, pero está corriendo mucho ...


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Jun 2020)

Vaya subidas estamos viendo, madre mía.


----------



## hdezgon (3 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Vaya subidas estamos viendo, madre mía.



No tiene ningun sentido


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (3 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> No tiene ningun sentido



Qué más da, estamos ganando pasta como hijos de puta.

<iframe src="Excited Mtv Movie Awards GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="275" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## hdezgon (3 Jun 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> Qué más da, estamos ganando pasta como hijos de puta.
> 
> <iframe src="Excited Mtv Movie Awards GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="275" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>



Ah ya ya, si a mi me da exactamente igual. Yo tengo mi cartera en +30% y subiendo. Todo lo que sea comprar a +20% precio caida de marzo es ganar dinero, nadie sabe el motivo. Asi que solo hay que buscar empresas asi y luego ya volver a las que quieres de verdad cuando vuelvan a caer


----------



## Ansel (3 Jun 2020)

Dan luz verde a los cortos otra vez y la bolsa no para de subir. jajajajajaja


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> No tiene ningun sentido



Por eso sube, porque los que no manejan el mercado tienen miedo a comprar y los que sí lo manejan lo saben y compran.


----------



## HaCHa (3 Jun 2020)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Por eso sube, porque los que no manejan el mercado tienen miedo a comprar y los que sí lo manejan lo saben y compran.



Buena.

¿Alguien aquí tiene la menor idea de cuándo habría que salir por patas?
Yo estoy por recoger beneficios después de la de hoy, pero es que compré cuando se hundió todo por el bicho.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (3 Jun 2020)

Evolución los últimos años del Ibex 35 y algunos de sus principales valores







imagen sacada de otro foro.


----------



## Sr. Breve (3 Jun 2020)

HaCHa dijo:


> Buena.
> 
> ¿Alguien aquí tiene la menor idea de cuándo habría que salir por patas?
> Yo estoy por recoger beneficios después de la de hoy, pero es que compré cuando se hundió todo por el bicho.



Yo me esperaría hasta vencimientos de este mes

Tienen que terminar de joder a los que abrieron cortos en 3000 del sp... es que era clara la trampa... mientras haya saqueos no van a parar de subir


----------



## dabuti (3 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> No tiene ningun sentido



RÉCORD AHORRO ESPAÑA: Los depósitos de las familias marcan un nuevo récord en abril y sube ya un 6,5%.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Jun 2020)

Yo voy poco a poco haciendo cartera. Eso si, mis mineras de Oro van de culo, hoy dos de ellas han estado a punto de tocar el STOP que tengo a -15%. Es lo que tiene no gestionar bien el punto de entrada.


----------



## Ansel (16 Jun 2020)

Bueno, pues parece que vamos otra ver para arriba.

Cfds subiendo casi 200 puntos.

Futuros americanos en verde.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Jun 2020)

Menudos volantazos.


----------



## Ansel (23 Jun 2020)

Cfds subiendo.

Los futuros americanos planos.


Yo creo que esta semana toca subida y nos vamos los 7500.


----------



## Ansel (29 Jun 2020)

Mis predicciones de la semana pasada, completamente equivocadas, pensaba que estariamos por los 7500 y estamos por debajo de 7200

Pero sigo pensando igual. El Ibex tira al Norte.

Ahora mismo los futuros americanos en rojo.

Ibex cfds en verde.

Mientras mantenga los 7000 sigo dentro.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Jun 2020)

El Ibex tiene pinta de que está a la expectativa de los (anunciados desastrosos) resultados de la Q2.


----------



## Ansel (6 Jul 2020)

Parece que seguimos subiendo.......


Ibex cfds lanzados.....

Futuros americanos verdes, muy verdes......


----------



## Dr.L (6 Jul 2020)

Nos vamos!!! Pero con el miedo en el ojete, yo por lo menos, esto no es normal. Pero que siga el juego!!!


----------



## Ansel (27 Jul 2020)

Otra vez estamos en los 7200.

No creo que baje mucho mas y otra vez a tocar los 7500.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Jul 2020)

Cayendo el ibex más de un 2%, ya está solo un poco por encima de los 7000 puntos.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 Jul 2020)

¿Creéis que es buen momento para entrar en el índice o bajará aún más en los próximos días?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Jul 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> ¿Creéis que es buen momento para entrar en el índice o bajará aún más en los próximos días?



Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, a lo mejor el Ibex acaba el año en los 9000 puntos o a lo mejor en los 4000, o se estanca por los 7000. Cada vez hay menos racionalidad en las bolsas.

Ahora bien, mi consejo, que no es de alguien con información privilegiada precisamente, es que te esperes. Si puedes esperar a septiembre bien, y si puedes esperar a noviembre mejor todavía.

Y sobre todo, en vez de hablar del Ibex como un conjunto deberías de plantearte que valores te interesan y cuales descartas y a que precios vas a entrar. Eso es básico.

Pd: El Ibex cayendo casi un 3% y ya por debajo de los 7000 puntos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Jul 2020)

Creo que va a caer mas y que quedan grandes caidas pero ojo esto lo digo a modo de sensaciones mias.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 Jul 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, a lo mejor el Ibex acaba el año en los 9000 puntos o a lo mejor en los 4000, o se estanca por los 7000. Cada vez hay menos racionalidad en las bolsas.
> 
> Ahora bien, mi consejo, que no es de alguien con información privilegiada precisamente, es que te esperes. Si puedes esperar a septiembre bien, y si puedes esperar a noviembre mejor todavía.
> 
> ...



Gracias, tus consejos son siempre bien recibidos! Por ahora me decanto más por fondos porque aún me veo un poco verde en tema de gestión activa comprando y vendiendo valores en bolsa, con lo que mis inversiones serían a largo plazo. Un saludo!


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jul 2020)

Buena hostia el BBVA. A ver si se van a tomar por culo esos estafadores.


----------



## Sr. Breve (30 Jul 2020)

ya mañana va a remontar todo para arriba

el sp500 futuro ha roto al alza con la noticia del PIB de USA catastrófico

nadie se va a creer la subida, así que ya sabeis lo que va a pasar mañana


----------



## hijo (31 Jul 2020)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> ya mañana va a remontar todo para arriba
> 
> el sp500 futuro ha roto al alza con la noticia del PIB de USA catastrófico
> 
> nadie se va a creer la subida, así que ya sabeis lo que va a pasar mañana



Mañana Ibex rumbo a 6500.


----------

